# Sprayed Wrong Colour



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Recently I needed some minor paint work doing on my Van. This included the Bottom half of the Habitation Door and one small side storage door. 
I contacted a Body shop who although they stated they were busy asked me to bring the vehicle to them on January 7th. I explained that the paint job on this Van had been carried out as a one off for the previous owner and queried if this would cause any problem and was assured it would not (silver and Grey)I was informed that they would carry out the paint work in about 4 days. 
One week later I contacted them to be informed they had not started the paint work as they were so busy. Two weeks later I was told exactly the same. In the middle of the third week I again contacted them and stated I was hoping to have the van back as I would like to make use of it. On the Tuesday of the third week I made contact again and was informed it was nearly ready and so I agreed to ring again in a couple of days which I did and was informed it was ready for collection on the Friday. ( a few days short of a month) 

I attended the premises on the Friday morning to find my vehicle parked outside and immediately could see that the spray work done to the Habitation Door and Storage was a different colour from the rest of the original paint work. ( Other work carried out was fine) 
I was met by a member of staff who immediately told me the difference in colour was due to the rest of my paint work fading. :roll: When he realised I was not buying that he said that if you stand at an angle you cannot tell the difference.  
Then it was well you wanted it back in a hurry for your Holidays and we were still working on it yesterday. Finally it became we could not get the right paint and we have wasted money buying it,perhaps you can come to some agreement with the Boss and have the rest of it sprayed in this colour, the Boss said you would not be happy. 
Anyway as I was some 40 miles from home and having been dropped off I took my Van and a copy of the bill which surprise I refused to pay. 
My problem is now I have no confidence with the company and do not want to start round trips again of 80 miles. On returning home my Wife stated she does not even like the colour they have sprayed the areas in and so will not accept further work being done. 
The owner was supposed to have made contact with me but has not I suppose he will when he wants his bill for £700 settling any advice please. Attached is a photo and even hear you can see the different colour.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

It could be the photo but it would seem that in addition to the colour problem, the flow of the design at the bottom left lacks continuity.
Legally, I would have thought that you did not recieve the goods as requested, which were not fit for purpose.
Unfortunately I also believe that the company may have the right to rectify their faults before you can refuse to pay.
I am sure others will be interested in the outcome before you consider naming or shaming the company.
Good Luck!
Alan


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

Happy for you that you have your van back safe in your hands...... but frankly astonished, amazed even, that the repair shop allowed you to take it away with such a large bill unpaid. Well done for escaping with it, and as previous poster suggested... keep us posted to events.


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

After 3 days the Owner contacted me I asked if he had seen the Van and he said he had and described it as a bit darker.?
Stated they had tried and tried to get the colour right and the only option was to have the van back and liase with the Paint Suppliers.
I have informed him that my Van is not being parked up for another month and it has been agreed that they come to me and remove a small cover to use to identify the correct colour. The reason at this stage I am not naming the company is they I feel should be given the opportunity to remedy the problem.


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

grumpyman

if it was me, i wouldnt bother with spaying any more, go to a decent graphics outfit and he will 'wrap' the door in the exact vinyl colour to match the rest, cheaper too.

they will be able to do both the hab door and the locker door


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Well at this time due to life being so short I have made a decision. I have contacted the company and asked if they can spray the other side Locker Door to match and as a result of this I receive a reduction on my Bill. They must also complete the job in one day and provide me with a sample of both paint for touch up.
I will keep you updated and thanks for the posts.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

As a rule vehicles are sprayed in a booth with not the best of lighting, the paint is also mixed away from daylight, therefore the paint cannot match, regardless of the effort taken to do so, what usually happens is the painter in order to achieve the best possible match to older finishes, tries to get as close as possible to the existing paint, which may not be original, he then sprays a mist coat and lacquer onto the adjacent panels to blend the colour in.

In this case that was probably not possible due to the decals either side of the damaged area, so this might be the best you can expect without re-doing the whole side of the van, I'd be very surprised if whoever you took it to didn't explain that.

As for the new decal, that's is obviously wrong and needs to be addressed.

The paint might never match and will look different under changing light conditions, regardless of how close it looks in the paint both, as the application at new, will be vastly different to what can be achieved in a less expensive environment.


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Morning folks,


I reckon its ny on impossible to get the exact clour especially silver as there is so many different shades.
I would say that it is essential to have the paint code no or go the whole hog and have lot painted.

norm


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Look at the back of a Ford Focus, even Ford cant match colours.
The door being a different material will also effect the way the paint takes, if they have obtained the correct colour code from the manufacturer, there is not a lot they can do, other than paint the whole side   .
That said they should have known that before starting the job.
Good luck


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

I think you have taken the best option with your decision, and it's fair to the supplyer as a compromise.


----------

